
Show HN: Grokbit, a better way to search and browse code - gustavo_duarte
http://grokbit.com/
======
brw12
What I like: lightning fast interface, deeply satisfying ability to search
instantaneously

What's confusing: unclear to me what the platform for this is -- is it an IDE?
A github-compatible tool? Where does my code have to live?

~~~
gustavo_duarte
Hi brw,

Your code remains living in its original repo. To keep things easy, it'll
support only GitHub repos at first, then any Git repo, then potentially other
source control software.

------
ctnieves
I really like the multi-pane functionality and integration of shortcuts. A lot
of interfaces use overly complex shortcuts for tasks that should be
immediately accessible--being able to press 'r' and 'c' for a new row or
column is great. Looks like you have a good selection of languages being
parsed as well. I can definitely see myself using this as a tool in future
projects or when diving into a new codebase. Can't wait to see integration
with online repositories.

